# Has anyone heard of teefor2.net or used them to print shirts?



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

As a promo products distributor I get ads for a vendor called teefor2.net. Has anyone used them? Their prices are incredibly low, but I've not been able to get a straight answer on what specific shirts they are using. I'm not sure I want to use them unless I know what I'm getting from them. They advertise a 5 oz white tee. 

I can't find a 5 oz tee to save my life. Their prices make me believe they have to have stockpiled when prices were 60-70% of what they are today. 

I guess I'll send them another email and try to get some samples.


----------

